# Weißer Hai



## Leif

Hi @ all.

Mal ne ganz d..... Frage.

Weiße Haie sind doch geschützt oder? Aber sie gehen doch bestimmt regelmäßig an den Haken.
Wenn ich solche Riesenfische sehe, debke ich immer darüber nach, wie die wohl abgehen mögen.....

Nun meine Fragen:

Werden sie ab und zu gefangen?
Was ist der Rekord?
Dürfen sie offiziell gefangen werden?

Nun noch zwei Bilder zum nachdenken....
Wie findet ihr sie?


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: Weißer Hai*

Hallo Leif!

Ich habe bis dato keinen Kontakt mit einem Weißen Hai gehabt und strebe es auch nicht an. Kann mir aber durchaus vorstellen, daß der ein oder andere sich noch verirrt. Gezieltes fischen ist aber bekanntermaßen verboten.

Gerade neulich hatten wir übrigens eine Meldung über die Sichtung eines Weißen im Mittelmeer.

Der Rekord liegt laut IGFA bei 2664 lbs, sprich 1208,38 KG und wurd am 21. April 1959 vor Ceduna in Südaustralien gefangen.


----------



## rob

*AW: Weißer Hai*

servus#h
soweit ich informiert bin ,ist der weiße nicht geschützt.....!?
ein wunderschönes tier!den würd ich gern mal in südafrika beim jagen zusehen.
denke als angelfisch ist er tendenziell zu groß.ich bin der meinung ,das ein großer kupferhai mit 100 kilo an der schweren brandungsrute schon nicht mehr wirklich spaß macht.ist so wie hochleistungssport.
beim big game kann ich ,auf grund von mangelnder erfahrung ,dazu nichts sagen.
meine aber,sich stundenlang von einem riesigem weißen mit dem boot ziehen lassen ,ist auch nicht  wirklich das wahre und lustig.habe aber schon berichte aus südafrika vom fischen auf den großen weißen gelesen.glaub aber nicht das dort noch viele darauf gehen.
lg rob


----------



## Stingray

*AW: Weißer Hai*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade neulich hatten wir übrigens eine Meldung über die Sichtung eines Weißen im Mittelmeer.


 
Das war vor Italien. Nur 25 Meter vom Ufer entfernt. Und dieser Urgigant war ganze 1,5 Meter lang |supergri . Jetzt gibt es bei unseren Weltmeistern bestimmt wieder eine Massenpanik und alle Strände werden gesperrt. Nicht das da noch jemand der große Fußballzeh abgekaut wird |supergri .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Weißer Hai*

http://www.innovations-report.de/html/berichte/umwelt_naturschutz/bericht-34736.html
Am 12.10.2004 wurde der Weiße Hai durch das Washingtoner Artenschutz-Übereinkommen geschützt

"Die Listung der Arten auf Anhang II, bedeutet, dass der Handel mit ihnen oder ihren Produkten eingeschränkt und streng reguliert wird. "

Sprich: Drauf angeln darf man immer noch, nur nicht mit den Tieren handeln. Die Berufsfischer dürfen die danach nicht mehr verwerten.

Meine Sympathien für Großhaie im Badewasser sind nun auch begrenzt #t , von daher bin ich dafür, daß der Bestand durch Jagd und Fischerei schon klein gehalten wird. 

Die Whiskas-Fischerei auf Haie ist dadurch auf jeden Fall behindert worden, und sinnloser Raubbau hoffentlich auch bald. Wie ich das hier mal als Erlebnisbereicht gelesen habe: Solange die Haie genug zu fressen haben, interessieren sie sich wohl kaum für Badende.


----------



## hans albers

*AW: Weißer Hai*

moin..

diese art ist teilweise schon sehr selten geworden..
und deshalb auch zu recht  geschützt.
ob gefährlich oder nicht..
ist immer eine frage des standpunktes..-
ich glaube wir menschen sind für den hai gefährlicher
als er für uns...
leider sterben jährlich hunderte in netzen und
werden schwarz erlegt.

greetz
hans


----------



## MissSalmonida

*AW: Weißer Hai*

eine sauerrei ist sowas, 

weiße haie stehen seid 1987 definitiv unter naturschutz/artenschutz.
es gibt weltweit nur noch wenige exemplare, da sie immer beifang in netzen werden.
wenn man einen an den haken bekommt sollte man ihn schwimmen lassen....


----------



## HD4ever

*AW: Weißer Hai*



			
				Leif schrieb:
			
		

> Wie findet ihr sie?
> [/qute]
> 
> #q ... einfach nur traurig.... :c


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Weißer Hai*

http://www.getoese.de/tauchen/bilder/shark_16_lr.jpg

Ich möchte euch mal hören, wenn so ein größeres Exemplar sich in die Ostsee verirrt, eine Reihe Bellyboater und andere Bootangler vernascht, und sich dort nur ein wenig erholen will. :g


----------



## HD4ever

*AW: Weißer Hai*

jo - das sind die typischen storys vonner Bildzeitung und aus irgendwelchen Filmen o.ä.   #d |abgelehn
Aberwäre doch was für der Weiße Hai Teil 7 oder so ... :m
hab auch einige dokumentationen gesehen wo sie mit weißen Haien tauchen gehen.
zumeist ist es so das wenn Taucher/Surfer von denen gebissen werden es aus Versehen passiert weil sie wohl deren natürlicher Beute ähneln wenn sie aufm Wasser rumpaddeln.
dann werden sie auch nicht gefressen, sondern nur "probiert" ...
klar das auch das sehr ungesund ist ....
ich finde ein faszinierendes Geschöpf und einfach nur zu bewundern ! #6
ich persönlich hoffe das die Haie allen schlechten Zuständem zum trotz nochn paar weitere Millionen Jahre existieren und nicht alle in Netzen, Haifischflossensuppen enden oder als Trophäen herhalten müssen ....


----------



## MissSalmonida

*AW: Weißer Hai*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.getoese.de/tauchen/bilder/shark_16_lr.jpg
> 
> Ich möchte euch mal hören, wenn so ein größeres Exemplar sich in die Ostsee verirrt, eine Reihe Bellyboater und andere Bootangler vernascht, und sich dort nur ein wenig erholen will. :g


 
sag mal hast du überhaupt einen plan von den großen räubern????
das meer ist deren revier und nicht unseres, wir bedienen uns nur sehr gern daran, und wenn sie sich verteidigen weil sie sich angegriffen fühlen ist das vollkommen in ordnung, einen einbrecher duldest du in deinem haus doch auch nicht oder???


----------



## CESA

*AW: Weißer Hai*

Habmal irgendwo gelesen, daß sie in Südafrika gezielt auf den Weißen Hai angeln.- Ist halt C&R Pflicht und ich glaube das war dann nur in einem Monat gestattet. Solche Riesen wie auf den Bildern kriegt man aber mit ner Angel hundertpro nicht raus. Da brauchst du ja den Terminator der nen Kran als Angel nimmt.


----------



## HD4ever

*AW: Weißer Hai*

hatte mal irgendwo gelesen das zumindest sehr lange der Rekord beim Big Game Fischen ein Weißer gewesen ist mit 1200 Kg ...
gefangen an der südküste von Australien irgendwo ...
keine Ahnung ob der inzwischen eingestellt wurde ( wenn mit was fürn Fisch wohl überhaupt #c ) ...


----------



## Der-Weserangler

*AW: Weißer Hai*

lol 

Und wenn die bailibuben von dem großen weißen in arsch gebissen werden dann haben sie selber schuld |gr: ! 

Der weiße hai hat nun mal kein fühlorgan was ihm genau sagt was nun seine beute ist, sondern kann es nur durch einen biss rausfinden ! und leute die sich beißen lasssen haben selber schuld ! wenn wir LANDTIERE ins wasser gehen dann müssen wir halt damit rechnen das auch wir (vermeindliche) beute sind ! 

so ist der kreislauf der natur ! und da es in kapstadt wirklich leute gibt (so weit ich weiß ist das n deutscher aussiedler) die mit dem weißen schwimmen und so sogar streicheln (ohne käfig) sollte uns das beiweis genug sein das diese schönen knuddeligen monster:l nicht wirklich unsere feinde sind ! 

wenn du danach gehts müsstest du auch alle stachelrochen killen die 3 mal gefährlicher für den menschen sind :v ! 

und in die nord oder ostsee kommt der weiße eh nicht ausser er will sich den arsch abfrieren ! 

ich wünschte die menschen hätte soviel anmut und korrage dann würde es uns menschen besser gehen ! 

man sollte mal lieber den fischern ne harpune in den arsch baller ! soooo *motz*


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Weißer Hai*



			
				Der-Weserangler schrieb:
			
		

> und in die nord oder ostsee kommt der weiße eh nicht ausser er will sich den arsch abfrieren !


Haste mal die Wassertemperaturen geschaut!?


----------



## Der-Weserangler

*AW: Weißer Hai*

Super weil die nord und ostsee ja IMMER so warm ist !


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Weißer Hai*



			
				MissSalmonida schrieb:
			
		

> sag mal hast du überhaupt einen plan von den großen räubern????


Was für einen Plan meinst du nun, Schlachtplan oder Tagesbeißplan? :g 

Ich brauche da nicht viele Pläne drüber, sondern ich mag diese Viecher nun mal nicht besonders, alles andere als an der hochfesten Angelrute ist nun mal nicht so besonders toll damit. Solange die nicht durch so ein Schutzgebaren zu einer wahren Wasserplage wie die Kormorane oder Wollhandkrabben werden, soll es mir auch recht sein.

Aber schön oder faszinierend finde ich solche Tiere nicht #d , da kommen in mir eben andere Gelüste auf :g 

Und nebenbei bemerkt: so einen gewissen Anteil sollten die Haie den Menschen ja auch vom Badewasser gönnen - wenn sie schlau sind. Immerhin ist gerade davon genug da. Die schlauen Haie weichen den Menschen und ihren Fabrikschiffen halt aus, so gut es überhaupt geht, die Dummen verrecken in Stellnetzen, Langleinen und Absperrnetzen. Wenn ein Tigerhai vor Australien in einem Absperrnetz vereckt, kann ich mich darüber jedenfalls nicht aufregen, das hat er wohl so gewollt.

Das sinnige Verbot aus den Haien Chappi, Whiskas oder Flossendelikatetessen (Finning) zu machen bringt wesentlich mehr für die Tierart, als irgend ein anderes Gefasel. Denn dieser totale Raubbau der Industriemenschen und Großfangnationen ist nun mal am widerlichsten. Da geht es nicht um einzelne Exemplare, sondern um Millionen. In der Ablehnung d'accord.


----------



## HD4ever

*AW: Weißer Hai*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Und nebenbei bemerkt: so einen gewissen Anteil sollten die Haie den Menschen ja auch vom Badewasser gönnen - wenn sie schlau sind. Immerhin ist gerade davon genug da. Die schlauen Haie weichen den Menschen und ihren Fabrikschiffen halt aus, so gut es überhaupt geht, die Dummen verrecken in Stellnetzen, Langleinen und Absperrnetzen. Wenn ein Tigerhai vor Australien in einem Absperrnetz vereckt, kann ich mich darüber jedenfalls nicht aufregen, das hat er wohl so gewollt.



sorry ... aber meiner Meinung nach *richtiger Blödsinn* !!! #q


----------



## Der-Weserangler

*AW: Weißer Hai*

jooo der kerl hat heute morgen n kasper gefrühstückt"! 

als nächstes kommt noch das die waale sich auch selber aussuchen an welchem strand sie auf grund laufen ! lol 

dann hoffen ich mal für die haie das sie seinen kleinen popo mal ins maul bekommen ! tz

aber ich wette er ist der erste der schreit wenn die zander hechte oder karpfen aussterben !


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Weißer Hai*



			
				Der-Weserangler schrieb:
			
		

> jooo der kerl hat heute morgen n kasper gefrühstückt"!


Ihr solltet euch als Kaspers mal dem Hai zur Verfügung stellen, z.B. in Australien an den richtigen Riffen baden oder so. Mal gemacht? oder z.B. woanders?
Dann sprechen wir uns wieder (oder eben nicht). Wieso ihr Haie toll findet, ist mir schleierhaft. Finde die eher so sympathisch wie Nacktschnecken. Sind ja bekanntlich auch keine echten (Knochen)fische.

Aber muß auch nicht jeder das gleiche von halten, es lebe halt die Meinungsvielfalt.  

Wer mir ein Bild zeigt, wie er persönlich als Schwimmer, Frei- oder Gerätetaucher mit einem großen potentiellen Menschenfresser-Hai schwimmt (nicht im Käfig), da ziehe ich dann meinen Hut und sage Respekt, sowohl zu Mensch wie Hai. 
Bisher habe ich diese Achtung nur vor Delphinen und auch Schwertwalen, die sind nämlich irgendwie schlau genug auch ohne "Gaumenbisse" zu erkennen, daß man die Leuts lieber nicht fressen sollte.


----------



## HD4ever

*AW: Weißer Hai*

da hast du recht ....
aber die Haie waren zuerst da - und Menschen wie du sind nicht gerade unschuldig am dezimieren einiger Tierarten ....
nicht der Hai dringt in das Revier des Menschen ein sondern immer umgekehrt ...
läßt auch alle Löwen abschießen damit du in der Serengeti gefahrlos spazieren kannst ...  ;+ #c
hinkt zwar etwas der Vergleich .... aber ....
klar - jeder seine Meinung - hoffe du bist die Ausnahme bei sowas ... |uhoh:


----------



## Seadevil110

*AW: Weißer Hai*

Hallo,

ich habe neulich beim Ausmisten folgenden Bericht aus einer Angelzeitschrift Anfang der 80er(?) wiedergefunden. Ich hatte ihn aufbewahrt weil er mich damals mächtig beeindruckt hatte:


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Weißer Hai*

Das sieht ja nach der gleichen Größenklasse aus:





"Eines der größten bisher bekannten Exemplare wurde in den vierziger Jahren des zwanzigsten Jahrhunderts vor Kuba gefangen. Seine Länge wurde mit 21 Fuß (6,4 Meter) angegeben" (laut wikipedia)


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Weißer Hai*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> läßt auch alle Löwen abschießen damit du in der Serengeti gefahrlos spazieren kannst.


Nö, nicht alle Löwen abschiessen. Nur die, die halt Leute angreifen und nicht abhauen. Das trifft die Sache besser. Nicht alles schwarz/weiß.

Brauche dazu gar nicht mal so weit gehen, direkt bei mir im Garten gibts sozusagen Berglöwen (Luchse), die gar nicht mal klein sind (hoch wie ein Kalb etwa). Letztes Jahr wollte ich einen um Mitternacht als Störer meiner Schafe als vermeintlich ausgebrochenes Schaf mir unter den Arm klemmen, seitdem macht der zumindest einen Bogen um mich. Und den hätte ich auch zum Schaffell verarbeitet. :g 
Deswegen braucht man meiner Meinung nach nicht alle abschießen oder so, nur müssen alle Tiere lernen, sich von bestimmten Sachen fern zu halten. Das klappt auch in den meisten Fällen und alle kommen gut miteinander aus.


----------



## Mühlkoppe

*AW: Weißer Hai*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Wer mir ein Bild zeigt, wie er persönlich als Schwimmer, Frei- oder Gerätetaucher mit einem großen potentiellen Menschenfresser-Hai schwimmt (nicht im Käfig), da ziehe ich dann meinen Hut und sage Respekt, sowohl zu Mensch wie Hai.
> Bisher habe ich diese Achtung nur vor Delphinen und auch Schwertwalen, die sind nämlich irgendwie schlau genug auch ohne "Gaumenbisse" zu erkennen, daß man die Leuts lieber nicht fressen sollte.



Hi,

nee zu solchen Kommentaren fällt mir nicht viel ein.#d

Wie kann man nur Respekt haben vor Menschen, die sich bewußt solchen Risiken aussetzen? Und wie kann man einem Schwertwal "Schlauheit" unterstellen, wenn der Mensch nicht in sein Beuteschema passt?


----------



## Blausi

*AW: Weißer Hai*

Moin,
wir beangeln doch schon genug Fischarten,was soll das mit dem Weißen Hai usw. ??

Wir sollten jede Kreatur achten und schützen,und wenns nur ein Stichling ist !

"Schuster bleib bei deinen Leisten",soll bedeuten,hegt und pflegt unser Getier.
Es muß nicht immer der "größte und stärkste Fisch" sein !

Gruß,manche Leute kriegen den Hals nicht voll genug.... :v


----------



## Der-Weserangler

*AW: Weißer Hai*

schau mal öfter terranova da läuft die doku über den haischwimmer ! 

aber da sieht man mal wieder wie kurz der horizont von manchen menschen ist ! 

sind halt die die keinen plan haben vom leben im meer ! 

das meer braucht die haie ob nun bullenhai weiß hai oder schwarz/weißspitzen riffhai ! sie sind die polizei der meere °! würde es sie nicht mehr geben würde es wohl auch viele andere arten schon lange nicht mehr geben ! 

aber was reg ich mich auf einige menschen lernen es halt nie das die natur nicht von uns abhängig ist sonder wir von ihr ! tz #d


----------



## hans albers

*AW: Weißer Hai*

moin....
also nur weil ich ein tier nicht mag,
hat es keine lebensberechtigung?????
(angeldet)
mhh..ist n bisschen zu kurz gedacht,
meiner meinung nach...

greetz
hans


----------



## MeRiDiAn

*AW: Weißer Hai*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Und nebenbei bemerkt: so einen gewissen Anteil sollten die Haie den Menschen ja auch vom Badewasser gönnen - wenn sie schlau sind. Immerhin ist gerade davon genug da. Die schlauen Haie weichen den Menschen und ihren Fabrikschiffen halt aus, so gut es überhaupt geht, die Dummen verrecken in Stellnetzen, Langleinen und Absperrnetzen. Wenn ein Tigerhai vor Australien in einem Absperrnetz vereckt, kann ich mich darüber jedenfalls nicht aufregen, das hat er wohl so gewollt.



Det, an diesem Punkt geraten wir wohl nie aneinander.

Hör doch bitte auf, die Tiere immer so derbe zu vermenschlichen ... denken, schlau, dumm .... das sind Eigenschaften, welche man Menschen zusagt.

Schau, selbst wenn Deine Aussage irgendwie zutreffen würde, welche Chance ein "schlauer Hai" zu werden hätte denn einer, der in ein Stellnetz geraten ist ?

Ein Hai kann nunmal nicht im eigentlichen Sinne denken, wie Du es tust ... er ist da & folgt seinem Instinkt .. fressen, Fortpflanzung, fressen, Fortpflanzung ... Thats all  Eigentlich ein schönes Leben, wenn ihm dabei nicht immer wieder die Menschen in die Quere kommen würden ... egal ob als Opfer oder als Täter. Er führt beide Dinge aus. Beides ist traurig genug, denn ich finde auch, dass es mit die elegantesten, wunderbarsten Geschöpfe sind, die unter der Wasseroberfläche existieren ! Versuche mal, ihnen nicht INS Maul zu schauen, sondern sie als Gesamtes zu sehen, wenn sie vollkommen edel dahingleiten.

Asso, wenn Du schon bei Wiki nachschlägst, dann schau doch mal unter dem Begriff INSTINKT 

Das Adjektiv instinktiv bedeutet „vom Instinkt geleitet, trieb-, gefühlsmäßig".
Nix denken & erst recht nicht logisch oder schlussfolgernd ... einfach existieren .... ich weiss, es ist schwer zu verstehen, gerade auch wenn man einen Hund z.B. zuhause hat, der einem manchesmal mit allzu menschlichen Gesten üverblüfft ... aber es ist die Realität.
Geleitet von instinktiven Handlungen hervorgerufen durch verschiedene Reize .. Schlüsselreiz sagt man dazu, wenn die Handlung angegangen/ausgeführt wird.

mfg
basti

p.s.: Bitte nicht wieder die Lernfähigkeit durch irgendwelche Aquarienfische begründen .. bin selber dicker Aquafan .. Instinktiv (TRIEBGESTEUERT-->FRESSEN) sind sie natürlich da, wenn Du Deinen Deckel öffnest ... perfekt funktioniert das, wenn Du es noch zur selben Zeit tust. Gewöhnung ist kein Prozess der durch bewusstes Lernen entsteht. Es ist ein passiver "Lernprozess" (es gibt leider kein anderes Wort dafür), der sich im Laufe der Zeit aus immer gleichartigen Abläufen mit geschehenden Reizschemas bildet. Aber KEINER Deiner Fische ist klug & weiss/denkt/grübelt 5 Minuten zuvor über das Passierende nach  .. auch nicht 5 Minuten danach #h


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Weißer Hai*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> Det, an diesem Punkt geraten wir wohl nie aneinander.


Ich dachte wohl eher immer wieder 

Das Du den Fischen aber auch immer die Lernfähigkeit absprechen willst. |rolleyes Dabei beobachte ich die beinahe Tag-täglich. Kleine unerfahrene Fische machen in einigen Attacken auf einen Kunstköder die Erfahrung, daß er piekt und nicht freßbar ist, und sie meiden ihn danach gänzlich. Ist das kein Lernen? 

Und nochmal zu den Haien!

Ich habe nicht gesagt, man solle sie ausrotten. das wäre für ein Ökosystem auch sehr schlecht, solange sie einen Jagddruck auf andere Tiere ausüben. Der Tigerhai wurde ja schon vermißt, als plötzlich die Schildkröten und Seekuhbestände zu stark zunahmen. 

Da liest jemand nicht genau (mit), und die Fischer die gelegentlich solche Großhaie rausziehen, rotten die auch nicht gleich aus.

Daß man aber einige regelrechte Monster rausfängt, kann ich nur gutheißen, da diese gerade in Küstengegenden eine Gefahr darstellen. Man schaue sich nur mal das Bild von Seadevil110 genauer an: Das sind keine Kiemenlöcher am Kopf, wohl eher so an die 20 Einschußlöcher. So ein Viech kann keiner mehr so einfach abwehren, geschweige denn Flüchten. 

Gerade mit der überall beschriebenen Angriffsart, aus der dunklen Tiefe das Opfer mit einem tödlichen Biß zu verletzen und dann sich sicherheitshalber wieder zu verpissen, macht mir den Weißen Hai nun nicht gerade sympathisch. Das heißt nämlich auch im Gegensatz zu anderen sich weit netter benehmenden Haien: es gibt keine Vorwarnung. Das stellt ihn eben nicht in eine Reihe mit Bären, Tigern, Löwen und einer Menge anderer Haie.


----------



## nordman

*AW: Weißer Hai*

uebrigens werden auch in australien und suedafrika bei weitem mehr menschen durch blitzschlag als durch haiangriffe getøtet.

das nur mal zur potenziellen gefæhrlichkeit dieser tiere.


----------



## Phoenix-mk

*AW: Weißer Hai*

Ich habe diesen thread gerade erst gelesen. und möchte ein kurzes statement dazu hinterlassen.

@ AngelDet
Ich habe immer viel Respekt vor dir, deinem Wissen und deiner Einstellung gehabt! Das wird auch weiterhin so bleiben.
Aber zudeiner Einstellung gegenüber den weißen haien kann ich nur mit meinem Kopf schütteln. Mit sollchen postings hab ich vn dir nicht gerechnet

@ All
Der Weiße Hai ist ein wunderschönes Tier! auch wenn er eine potentielle gefahr darstellt, es ist auch ein Lebewesen das das Recht hat auf dieser Welt zu weilen. Ich sehe uns Menschen auch nicht als ein gehobenes Lebewesen. Wir sind auch nur Tiere...
Wir haben halt den Vorteil das wir überlegen sind. Haben aber auch die Möglichkeit uns auszusuchen was wir machen. Müssen wir den unbedingt im meer baden gehen? können wir das nicht auch in Binnengewässern? Begeben wir uns nicht irgendwie Freiwillig in die Gefahr? Müssen wir uns die welt so zurechtrücken wie wir sie haben möchten?

Ich hoffe das ich vielleicht ein bisschen zum nachdenken inspiriert habe...


----------



## nordman

*AW: Weißer Hai*



			
				Phoenix-mk schrieb:
			
		

> Haben aber auch die Möglichkeit uns auszusuchen was wir machen. Müssen wir den unbedingt im meer baden gehen? können wir das nicht auch in Binnengewässern?



erst, wenn krokodile und piranhas ausgerottet sind!|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## .Sebastian.

*AW: Weißer Hai*

Also ich bin ebenfalls gerade erst auf diesen Thread gestoßen!
@AngelDet: es ist traurig, dass es solche ignoranten Menschen gibt, die glauben andere Lebewesen beiseite schieben zu müssen, um platz für sich selbst zu haben!|gr: #q :r
Wer im Meer baden geht, muss einsehen, dass er damit ein Risiko eingeht! Egal ob man vom Hai gebissen, von einer Würfelqualle gestochen, von einer Seeschlange gebissen, von einem Blaubandtintenfisch gestochen(...) wird, es gibt keine Rechtfertigung dafür, all diese Tiere zu jagen, nur weil sie dem Menschen gefährlich werden könnten! möchtest du jede Schlange, jede Spinne oder sonstige giftigen Tiere die sich für dich als gefahr herausstellen können verfolgen? Bist du nicht als Mensch einer von denen, die aus Sicht der Tiere gejagt werden sollte? Verschmutzt du nicht auch die Umwelt oder das Meer, den Lebensraum vieler auch ungefährlicher Tiere? Würdest du dich freuen,wenn auf einmal tausende Ameisen dich anfallen, weil du eine von ihnen zertreten hast und das ungewollt? Ich denke es gibt keine Rechtfertigung für das sinnlose Morden solcher prächtigen Tiere, wie den Weißen Hai!
Viele die selbst von einem Weißen Hai angegriffen wurden, sagen das sie Respekt vor diesen Tieren haben und sie selbst nichts dafür können, denn die Haie folgten lediglich ihren Instinkten und dazu zählt die jagt von Robben als Hauptbeute, ein Surfer sieht einem solchen Tier nunmal sehr ähnlich weshalb es ab und an zu verwechslungen kommt!
Und das mit dem Lerneffekt von kleinen Fischen ist auf den bereits erwähnten passiven Lerneffekt zurück zu führen! Sie folgen ihrem INSTINKT! Ein Goldfisch z.B. hat ein Kurzzeitgedächtnis von etwa 5 Sekunden! wenn du ihn vielleicht mal am haken hattest wird er durch seinen Instinkt vorsichtiger, nicht etwa weil er direkt gelernt hat und sich an eine ähnliche Situation errinnert!#d
@Nordman: Den Vergleich mit den Blitzen wollte ich auch bringen...#6
ein anderer tuts auch: denn es sterben jährlich mehr Menschen durch einen Bienenstich als durch einen Haiangriff!
Haie insbesondere Weiße sind inzwischen so selten geworden das es mich einfach nur ankotzt :v wenn ich sehe, wie die Japaner und andere Industrienationen immernoch häufig illegal auf sie jagt machen nur, weil eine angebliche Finnensuppe ihre Potenz anregt! Mag sein das bei solchen Menschen durch die folgende Einbildung die Potenz steigt aber das Blut, welches in andere Körperregionen fließt bräuchten sie vielleicht lieber zum Denken im Hirn damit sie mal schnallen das es so nicht weiter gehne kann! Dabei ist der Hai nicht das einzige Tier, ich erinnere an den Aal!

mfg an die, die einsichtig und tolerant sind!


----------



## MeRiDiAn

*AW: Weißer Hai*



			
				Aalredl schrieb:
			
		

> mfg an die, die einsichtig und tolerant sind!


Gebe ich Dir gerne zurück #h 

basti


----------



## Dart

*AW: Weißer Hai*

Ob ich in Alaska nem Grizzly begegne, oder nem Tiger in Indien, einer Kobra in Thailand, einem Loewen in Kenia, oder gar einem Grossen Weissen in Suedafrika oder sonstwo.......dann hab ich mich in den meisten Faellen ganz bewusst in eine moegliche Gefahr begeben. Wir sind die Eindringlinge in, fuer uns, fremde Lebensraeume nicht die Tiere die dort laenger leben, als es menschenaehnliche Wesen in Hoehlen gibt 
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## MeRiDiAn

*AW: Weißer Hai*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Das Du den Fischen aber auch immer die Lernfähigkeit absprechen willst. |rolleyes Dabei beobachte ich die beinahe Tag-täglich. Kleine unerfahrene Fische machen in einigen Attacken auf einen Kunstköder die Erfahrung, daß er piekt und nicht freßbar ist, und sie meiden ihn danach gänzlich. Ist das kein Lernen?


Also nochmal .. Fische können nicht lernen, wie wir es beispielsweise in der Schule tun.
Das ein Kunstköder piekt, kann gut möglich sein .. aber wenn er piekt ist es sowieso meist schon zu spät.
Andersrum dürfte es wohl jedem klar sein, dass ein kleiner Barsch, welcher als Beutefisch unter den obersten Plätzen in unseren Gewässern fungiert, ebenfalls für Verletzungen bei den Fressfeinden verantwortlich sein kann.
Meinst Du, dass ein Hecht, Zander oder großer Barsch, nach dem "Verzehr" von xxxxxxx kleinen Barschen nicht solche "Begegnungen" erlebt hat ?
Und dennoch wird er weiterhin an oberster Stelle stellen & sich in Acht nehmen müssen, vor größeren Raubfischen.

Ein weiteres Beispiel .. es wird ja ach so gern angebracht, dass ein Gewässer "überblinkert" sei .. diesen Begriff mag ich überhaupt nicht .. DENN ... mal realistisch angegangen .. wieviele Hechte, werden denn überhaupt releast ... 1 von 10 oder 2 von 10 ? Eventuell 3 von 10 ? Lassen wir es ruhig 4 von 10 sein !
Gut, jener/jene haben/hat Glück gehabt ... ABER ... um ein ähnliches Verhalten an den Tag zu legen, wie Deine Aquarienfische, bei denen Du tagtäglich dieselbe Prozedur zur selben Uhrzeit vollführst, müsst jener Hecht verdammt oft:
a.) gefangen werden
b.) releast werden
c.) mit dem selben Köder
d.) unverletzt den Drill überstehen
e.) unter allgemein etwa selben Umständen

Das ist schier unmöglich & wird so nicht geschehen, es sei denn, der Gute hat einen unbändigen Appetit & dazu noch unklägliches Pech, nur auf Kunstköder zu knallen & wohnt dazu noch in Holland oder Irland, wo er mit allergrößter Wahrscheinlichkeit zurückgeht, sollte nicht Faktor d.) dazwischen funken.
Um das Ganze mal etwas anschaulicher zu gestalten ... angenommen ein Hecht wird mehrfach gefangen & releast ... jedoch immer auf Köderfisch, von mir aus Plötze, welche ebenfalls den Hauptbestandteil seiner Beute in seinem Gewässer ausmacht.
Meinst Du, er hört aufgrund dieser "Erfahrung" auf, sich von diesen Fischen zu ernähren ???? Nein wird er nicht ... denn wie jeder Raubfisch wird sein Reflex Beute zu machen aufgrund verschiedener Reize ausgelöst. Und das immer & immer & immer & immer wieder. Diese Reize sind ihm vorgegeben ... leiten ihn .. lassen sich zusammenhängend im wiederspiegelnden Verhalten als das instinktive Verhalten bezeichnen ! Diese Reize sind zuvor genannte Schlüsselreize ... Auslöser können sein ... Geruch, Bewegung/Aktion, Reflexion, Größe, Farbe/Kontrast usw. ... manchmal genügt ein Kriterium, manchmal mehrere um den Reflex des Zubeissens auszulösen.
Daran siehst Du, warum man manchesmal erfolgreich ist, ein anderes Mal aber nicht .. es ist nicht jeder Angeltag ein Fangtag .. & genau das macht das Hobby für mich so spannend & die Fische auf ihre Art geheimnisvoll ! Und allzuoft wird eben ein schlechterer Tag damit begründet, dass ein Gewässer kein Potential mehr besässe, bzw. die Fische zu "schlau" seien ... anstatt nach eigenen Fehlern, bzw. den Umständen entsprechenden Faktoren zu suchen.

Achso, & nur weil Tiere eben Tiere sind, heisst das noch lange nicht, dass wir uns anmassen dürfen, über ihre Existenz zu urteilen, nur weil wir event. dadurch einen "Nachteil" erlangen. Lass den Hai mal da wo er ist .. 

basti #h


----------



## bazawe

*AW: Weißer Hai*

Für mich ist der Weiße das perfekteste Lebewesen, genau auf SEINEN Lebensraum zugeschnitten. Wenn ich dann einen Beitrag im Fernsehen sehe (ist schon länger her), wo ein Surfer der einen Angriff überlebt hat großspurig verkündet dort wieder zu surfen da dort so geile Wellen sind, kann ich nur sagen selber schuld. Wann begreifen wir endlich daß die Welt nicht nur dem Menschen gehört, Haie gingen schon jagen da hat es das Menschlein noch gar nicht gegeben.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Weißer Hai*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> denn ich finde auch, dass es mit die elegantesten, wunderbarsten Geschöpfe sind





			
				bazawe schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich ist der Weiße das perfekteste Lebewesen


Alien, Hai oder JaggaBabba?
Konnte die Steilvorlage ja nun nicht lassen!


----------



## Dart

*AW: Weißer Hai*

Hi AngelDet
Dich haben ja die Spielberg-Movies schwer beeindruckt:q 
(is nix boes gemeint )
Ansonsten hat ein toter Hai an Land, genau so viel Eleganz und Perfektion, wie ne Leiche im Wasser|kopfkrat #d 
Gruss Reiner


----------



## .Sebastian.

*AW: Weißer Hai*

Deshalb sollte er ja nicht an Land! Das euch solche Bilder net erschrecken!! Wo doch dieses Tier vom Aussterben bedroht ist!


----------



## anguilla

*AW: Weißer Hai*

Ich hab mir eben auch den ganzen Thread reingezogen und wollte schon ausholen...

doch Phoenix, Aalredl und basti haben bereits alles gesagt! 

Danke, Jungs! :m

@angeldet:

schon mal über den Tellerrand hinaus geschaut...???


----------



## Leif

*AW: Weißer Hai*

Hi @ all.

Für alle die es wissen möchten Das ist der Weltrekord.

Shark, great white 	2664 lbs	1959 (year) 	Alfred Dean 	Ceduna, S. Australia


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: Weißer Hai*



			
				Leif schrieb:
			
		

> Hi @ all.
> 
> Für alle die es wissen möchten Das ist der Weltrekord.
> 
> Shark, great white 	2664 lbs	1959 (year) 	Alfred Dean 	Ceduna, S. Australia





			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leif!
> 
> Ich habe bis dato keinen Kontakt mit einem Weißen Hai gehabt und strebe es auch nicht an. Kann mir aber durchaus vorstellen, daß der ein oder andere sich noch verirrt. Gezieltes fischen ist aber bekanntermaßen verboten.
> 
> Gerade neulich hatten wir übrigens eine Meldung über die Sichtung eines Weißen im Mittelmeer.
> 
> Der Rekord liegt laut IGFA bei 2664 lbs, sprich 1208,38 KG und wurd am 21. April 1959 vor Ceduna in Südaustralien gefangen.



Hallo Leif! #h 

Guckst Du 2. Posting, da hatte ich das schon mal festgestellt.


----------



## Leif

*AW: Weißer Hai*

Na Sailfisch!


Es ist heiß..............da passiert sowas schon ein mal........


|supergri 


Jetzt wissen wir wenigstens, das der Fänger Alfred Dean heißt!!!!

*lol*

Gell?


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: Weißer Hai*



			
				Leif schrieb:
			
		

> Na Sailfisch!
> 
> 
> Es ist heiß..............da passiert sowas schon ein mal........
> 
> 
> |supergri
> 
> 
> Jetzt wissen wir wenigstens, das der Fänger Alfred Dean heißt!!!!
> 
> *lol*
> 
> Gell?



Damit hast Du die wichtigste Info nachgeliefert! :q :q :q


----------



## Leif

*AW: Weißer Hai*

Das sehe ich genauso.

Ich weiß auch ehrlich nicht, wie dir das passieren konnte, das du es vernachlässigst.


----------



## Tommy-Boy

*AW: Weißer Hai*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Alien, Hai oder JaggaBabba?
> Konnte die Steilvorlage ja nun nicht lassen!



:v 

Auch ich fand Deine Beiträge bisher immer recht gut, aber das jetzt geht ja gar nicht mehr. Ist auch kein bischen komisch so etwas, eher ziemlich entwürdigend. #d 

Und Deine Idee dass 'schlaue' Fische Stellnetzen ausweichen ist bei den Dimensionen von den Netzen ja eher dumpf. Und Schleppnetze reichen über einen Kilometer in die Tiefe, da ist ausweichen auch eher schwierig. Das sind keine Minikescher, mit denen Du im Gartenteich die Goldfische raus holst.

Tom


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Weißer Hai*

Ihr sollte alle mal ein wenig genauer lesen was man schreibt. Ich schreibe das schließlich nicht, damit da drum herumgelesen, irgendwas rein interpretiert #q oder langatmig sich irgendwelche Hirngespinnste herausgesogen wird.  |krach: 

Ein Absperrstellnetz vor einer australischen Badebucht ist 5-10m tief, fingerdickes Seil und gut sichtbar. 99% Der Fische sehen das. Wenn ein Amok-Hai da aber durch will - Pech gehabt. Ganz kurz nochmal für wers nicht so richtig mitbekommen hat: Große Menschenfresserhaie sind schaixxe! Da muß man nicht drüber weinen, wenn die gecatcht wurden. 

Irgendwie sind mir hier zuviele Haifischfreunde versammelt. Merkwürdig #t , dachte hier wären mehr Angler.
Irgendwann gibts dann auch noch Leute, die sich für den Erhalt von Stechmücken und Zecken einsetzen werden, ich befürchte es schon #d  gar nicht erst auszudenken, was bei den ganzen Viren und Bakterien los ist - immerhin auch natürliche "unverzichtbare" Lebewesen im Naturgefüge.

Dann sollte man sich vielleicht vorher mal mit Haiopfern unterhalten, bevor man so vorlaut rumquakt! :g

P.S.: Augenblick? Viele Haie, hier? #a Ich kümmer mich erst wieder darum, wenn ich das passende Gerät, die passenden Köder habe, mit starkem Stahlvorfach und dann |splat2: ab als Schillerlocke


----------



## MeRiDiAn

*AW: Weißer Hai*

Uiuiuiuiui .. Det, am besten Du lässt Deine Argumentation in diesem Thread !
Du beförderst Dich damit leider immer mehr ins *AUS* ... muss das einfach mal so direkt sagen.



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz kurz nochmal für wers nicht so richtig mitbekommen hat: Große Menschenfresserhaie sind schaixxe! Da muß man nicht drüber weinen, wenn die gecatcht wurden.



Mit solchen Kommentaren machst Du Dir halt einfach keine Freunde. Auch ich unterstütze diese Meinung absolut nicht & kann das nicht gutheissen !



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Dann sollte man sich vielleicht vorher mal mit Haiopfern unterhalten, bevor man so vorlaut rumquakt!



Das hatten wir doch schon zuvor .. das der Hai Menschen angreift, tut er nicht, weil er langeweile hat, weil er bösartig aus Überzeugung ist, oder weil ihm was aufn Senkel geht, sondern einzig & allein, weil er Hunger hat, wie Du & ich & es aufgrund der Umrisse, z.B. eines Schwimmers, Surfers oder sonstigem zu Verwechslungen kommt. Selbst wenn es keine Verwechslung im eigentlichen Sinne darstellt, passen Du/wir aufgrund von Größe, Verhalten, Bewegung, Geruch einfach in sein Beutespektrum, wie ein auf der Wasseroberfläche treibendes Insekt für die Forelle. Ist doch so einfach zu verstehen.



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwann gibts dann auch noch Leute, die sich für den Erhalt von Stechmücken und Zecken einsetzen werden, ich befürchte es schon #d  gar nicht erst auszudenken, was bei den ganzen Viren und Bakterien los ist - immerhin auch natürliche "unverzichtbare" Lebewesen im Naturgefüge.



Die gibt es nicht irgendwann sondern aktuell & bestimmt nicht erst seit heute.
Was ich befürchte, ist, dass wenn es keine Mücken, bzw. ihre Larven gäbe, eines der wichtigsten Glieder der unteren Nahrungskette in unseren Gewässern verloren ginge & z.B. Brutfische & andere Nährinsekten, welche sich HAUPTSÄCHLICH von diesen ernähren, verschwinden würden !
Das wäre eine absolute Katastrophe !
Sicherlich hat auch die Zecke ihren Platz als Glied in dem gesamten Gefüge, denn sonst gäbe es sie nicht. Nochmal was einfaches ... Die Allgemeinheit der Natur darf nicht anhand der einzelnen Individuen gesehen werden, sondern als gesamtes einheitliches Gefüge ! Wie eine Reihe von Dominosteinen .. fehlt ein Stein, wirds brenzlig !
Auch Viren & Bakterien sind notwendig .. sicherlich gibt es fatale krankheitserregende Viren & Bakterien ... jedoch ebensoviele nützliche, oder was meinst Du, wer das Trinkwasser, welches glasklar aus Deinem Wasserhahn läuft, so säubert ???

basti


----------



## hans albers

*AW: Weißer Hai*

moin@ meridian
#6good posting...

mal n bisschen über den 
tellerrand schauen wär nicht schlecht

greetz
Hans


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Weißer Hai*

Basti, nochmal ganz kurz und knapp, weil du es gerade ansprichst:

Die meisten Tierarten sind ausgestorben, die wenigstens leben! (0,0periode1 Prozent vielleicht). Insofern scheint es der Natur, der Evolution und dem gesamten einheitlichen Gefüge ziemlich Schnurz zu sein, ob eine Art ausstirbt. Es ist dem gesamten einheitlichen Gefüge egal. Wenn eine Art den Löffel abgiebt, nimmt eine andere den Platz ein. 
Als Beispiel: Der Megalodon ist ausgestorben, die Wale, Walhaie und das ganze große Getier im Meer hats aber gut verkraftet.

Und überhaupt:

Wieso habe ich bei den Biologen immer nur den Verdacht, daß sie ganz eigennützig gegen das Dezimieren oder gar Aussterben von Tierarten wettern und dazu die abenteuerlichsten Konstruktionen und Hypothesen erfinden?
Gibt mehr als 125000 Bespiele, wo das verschwinden einer Tierart überhaupt keinen Effekt hat. Nur jammert immer wieder irgendein spezialisierter Biologen freak darüber, daß z.B. der Sonnentau ausstirbt oder was anderes. Passiert aber in den meisten Fällen überhaupt nix wenn eine Art verschwindet, andere Arten sind begierig diesen Platz einzunehmen. Und das schönste: Es entstehen auch dauernd neue! #6

Mal auf einen anderen Bereich übertragen müßte das heißen:
Ich wäre auch sehr traurig unf würde die Werbetrommeln für das Überleben der Großrechner-Dinosaurier, der Lochkartenverarbeitung oder des Telegrammdienstes rühren. Dabei ist es eher so, daß es gut ist, wenn das verschwindet.
Genauso bei Autos: man stelle sich nur mal vor, alle würden noch mit den T-Modellen herumfahren und alle zig-Kilometer mit Reifen- und Motorpannen die Straßen verstopfen.

Was das nur zeigen soll: Evolution ist sinnvoll, und auch Verdrängen oder Aussterben gehört dazu! 
Wer in einem unspezifischen romatischen Komplex als ewig-gestriger zu vielen Dingen, Tieren, Pflanzen nachweint, begibt sich selber als unadaptives Element ganz schnell auf die vorderen Plätze der evolutionären Ausmusterung. Wenns mal wieder enger wird und man sich die Gefühlsduseleien gelangweilter Urbanmenschen nicht mehr leisten kann, wird man schnell sehen was wirklich zählt.

Ich kann es jedenfalls den verschiedenen Fischern und Hai-Abschlachtern gut nachvollziehen, daß sie die ihre Existenz bedrohenden (Netzzerstörung, Angriffe, Gefahren) Viecher fangen, abschlachten und kurz halten. Über sowas wie einen Schutz solcher Haie können die sich nur wundern, von Verärgerung bis Amüsement über die dämlichen "Hochzivilisationen" - je nach Temperament.

Das dagegen genau einige Menschen aus den "Hochzivilisationenen" mit großen Geldmitteln die Haie in alle Winkel der Erde verfolgen und unbedingt den letzten Großhai fangen (und trophäisieren) wollen, lehne ich auch angewidert ab, das sind die wahren Arschlöcher.


----------



## HD4ever

*AW: Weißer Hai*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Die meisten Tierarten sind ausgestorben, die wenigstens leben! (0,0periode1 Prozent vielleicht). Insofern scheint es der Natur, der Evolution und dem gesamten einheitlichen Gefüge ziemlich Schnurz zu sein, ob eine Art ausstirbt. Es ist dem gesamten einheitlichen Gefüge egal. Wenn eine Art den Löffel abgiebt, nimmt eine andere den Platz ein.
> Als Beispiel: Der Megalodon ist ausgestorben, die Wale, Walhaie und das ganze große Getier im Meer hats aber gut verkraftet.



oh man .... #d
wollte ja echt nich mehr zu diesem ****** schreiben ... #q
aber das Austerben einiger Tierarten hatte bestimmt andere Ursachen als den Menschen ....
das Aussterben diverser Arten ist auch teilweise in nem eeeewig langen Zeitraum passiert, vielleicht mal abgesehen von nem fetten Kometeneinschlag in Mittelamerika ....
das wieder mal mit der räuberischen und raffgierigen Natur des Menschen zu vergleichen, der auf nem Fischkutter gefangenen Haien nur die Flossen für die Suppe abschneidet ... und den kläglichen sterbenden Rest einfach wieder ins Meer schmeißt, hinkt doch sehr gewaltig ....
denke die meisten Angler sind nun mal auch große Naturfreunde weil sie es halt zu genießen wissen in einer schönen Natur ihrem Hobby zu frönen.
man muß die Natur nicht immer so formen wie es einem am besten passt sondern sich halt auch mal den Umständen anpassen !
Dazu gehört u.a. halt auch die Haie da zu lassen wo sie sind !
Schließlich gibt es sie schon seit Jahrmillionen - aber bestimmt nicht mehr so lange wenn alle so denken würden wie du ! |abgelehn


----------



## Dart

*AW: Weißer Hai*

Hi AngelDet
Die Quintessenz waere dann folgerichtig, das man besser alle gefaehrlichen Tiere ausrottet, in der Hoffnung das friedliebende Species den Platz einnehmen......sorry, aber der Logik kann ich nicht folgen 
Das Argument das kommerzielle Gesellen den Futterkonkurrenten aus wirtschaftlichen Gruenden dezimieren ist sicher klar.....aber ob die Fischertraege, durch Haie verursacht, nachlassen?:q 
Na, lass dir bessere Argumente einfallen#h 
Gruss Reiner
P.s, Dort, wo wirklich ab und zu dramatische Unfaelle passieren, Australien, Suedafrika, USA, nehmen die Opfer das Risiko doch in Kauf, es ist doch kein Geheimniss das dort auch Haie rumschwimmen.
Fuer diese Funsportler eine Haiart, die vom Aussterben bedroht ist, zu dezimieren??? Dann geht es nach wie vor nur um Kommerz


----------



## noworkteam

*AW: Weißer Hai*

na ich sag mal zu der stammtisch-argumentation von angel-det lieber nix....#d #d 

is halt recht heiss heute...


noworkteam


----------



## eöbzander

*AW: Weißer Hai*

@AngelDet: kann deine aussage nicht wirklich unterstützen, aber jedem das seine! wie du sagtest das der megalodom ausgestorben ist und wenn es jetzt auch der weiße hai nicht mehr macht(wäre wirklich schade, es ist ein tolles tier), dann wird sicherlich ein anderes Tier  seinen Platz einnehmen! VOn daher lassen wir ihm doch sein Leben, sein Nachfolger wäre sicherlich auch nicht besser!


----------



## FalkenFisch

*AW: Weißer Hai*

Nur, weil meine Signatur ganz gut zum Thema passt, möchte ich hier auch noch mein Unverständnis über die Postings von AngelDet zum Ausdruck bringen.

Argumentieren scheint schwer, ist wohl eher eine Art Sprechdurchfall aufgrund der Wärme.


----------



## FroDo

*AW: Weißer Hai*

@AngelDet
Deine Haltung zu den Einzeltieren, die dem Menschen zu Nahe kommen und dadurch zum Problem werden, erinnert stark an eine Diskussion, die hierzulande zuletzt in Bayern geführt wurde und ganz Deutschland bewegt hat. Bekanntlich ist die Angelegenheit dann zu Ungunsten des "Problemtieres" ausgegangen. In Bayern hast du also durchaus Gleichgesinnte - und das auf höchster politischer Ebene.

@all
Den Fang einzelner "Problem-" oder "Schadhaie" gutzuheißen ist in meinen Augen nichts, wofür sich jemand rechtfertigen muss. Wenn AngelDet dies befürwortet, sollte man ihn dafür nicht an den Pranger stellen.


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: Weißer Hai*



			
				FroDo schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> Den Fang einzelner "Problem-" oder "Schadhaie" gutzuheißen ist in meinen Augen nichts, wofür sich jemand rechtfertigen muss. Wenn AngelDet dies befürwortet, sollte man ihn dafür nicht an den Pranger stellen.



Wir schießen ja schließlich auch Problembären.


----------



## Spackus

*AW: Weißer Hai*

Edit bei Sailfisch.
Ich bitte persönliche Beleidigungen zu unterlassen. 
Danke.


----------



## Chris26071

*AW: Weißer Hai*

Auch wenn diese Haie unter schutz stehen, kann es immer wieder vorkommen das so einer ausversehn denen koeder nimmt. Ein Freund von mir hat mal einen ausversehn gefangen. Die meisten profi Big Game boote sind sehr schnell und deshalb ist es meistens nicht ein kampf mit solchen tieren sondern eine jagd. die boote fahren vollgas rueckwerts und verfolgen den hai. Meistens kaempfen diese tiere sich zu tode und auch wenn sie noch nicht tod sind, wie eill man einen 200kg oder hehr schweren hai durchs wasser ziehen???
deshalb werden sie meistens mit einem flying gaf neben dem boot festgebunden bis sie tod sind.

MFG Chris


----------



## Kochtoppangler

*AW: Weißer Hai*



			
				Chris26071 schrieb:
			
		

> Meistens kaempfen diese tiere sich zu tode und auch wenn sie noch nicht tod sind, wie eill man einen 200kg oder hehr schweren hai durchs wasser ziehen???
> deshalb werden sie meistens mit einem flying gaf neben dem boot festgebunden bis sie tod sind.
> MFG Chris



Könnte man nicht einfach das Vorfach kappen ?


----------



## Hechtfieber

*AW: Weißer Hai*



			
				FroDo schrieb:
			
		

> @AngelDet
> Deine Haltung zu den Einzeltieren, die dem Menschen zu Nahe kommen und dadurch zum Problem werden, erinnert stark an eine Diskussion, die hierzulande zuletzt in Bayern geführt wurde und ganz Deutschland bewegt hat.



...sorry, aber das ist jetzt etwas daneben gegangen...in dem von dir angesprochenen fall ist besagtes tier in im selben lebensraum ansässig gewesen wie wir menschen. mehr noch: es ist der zivisilation sehr nahe gekommen und hat schafe gerissen, sie aber nicht gefressen, was für solche tier sehr untypisch ist. dieser bär hat also eine art "verhaltensstörung" gezeigt und somit in den bayerischen erholungsgebieten tatsächlich eine gefahr dargestellt. ob die lösung die richtige war, sei dahin gestellt...

...worum es hier allerdings geht, ist etwas ganz anderes: HIER dringen die weiter oben genannten "funsportler" in den lebensraum des haies ein! dieser wiederum ist von der natur so ausgestattet, dass er nun mal alles mit dem maul ertastet, bzw erkundet...dass dieses "verhalten" durch die rasiermesserscharfen zähne zu extremen verletzungen, zum teil mit todesfolge führen, ist diesen geschöpfen allerdings nicht vorzuwerfen!?? 

nun sollen wir also alles ausrotten, was sich nicht von pflanzen ernährt und uns gefährlich werden könnte??? astrein... hoffentlich leben die beführworter solcher thesen vegan...


----------



## Leif

*AW: Weißer Hai*

Hallo zusammen.

Ich kenne genug Leute, die Vorurteile gegenüber solchen Tieren haben.
Ich selber bin Besitzer von einem Listenhund und durfte mir insgesamt genug anhören in meinem Leben.
Kurioserweise sind es auch immer solche leute, diein Vorfälle verwickelt sind.
Zum Beispiel gibt es genug Haihasser die trotzdem da schimmen gehen. Sie trotzen dem einfach und lassen sich von diesem tier nix verbieten. Somit verlieren sie auch jeglichen Respekt.


----------



## FroDo

*AW: Weißer Hai*



			
				raubfischfreunde schrieb:
			
		

> ...worum es hier allerdings geht, ist etwas ganz anderes: HIER dringen die weiter oben genannten "funsportler" in den lebensraum des haies ein! dieser wiederum ist von der natur so ausgestattet, dass er nun mal alles mit dem maul ertastet, bzw erkundet...dass dieses "verhalten" durch die rasiermesserscharfen zähne zu extremen verletzungen, zum teil mit todesfolge führen, ist diesen geschöpfen allerdings nicht vorzuwerfen!??



Lies dir zunächst die Beiträge von AngelDet und mein Posting dazu bitte noch einmal gründlich durch. 

AngelDet ist unter anderem der Auffassung, dass solche "Problemhaie", die an Badestränden Surfer, Badende etc. anfallen, weggeangelt werden sollten. Allein darauf bezog sich mein Beitrag - ich meine auch dies hinreichend deutlich gemacht zu haben. 

Badestrände zählen in meinen Augen nicht mehr oder weniger zur Zivilistation, wie die Regionen, in denen sich unser Einwanderer aus Italien herumgetrieben hat. Warum sollte man die Fälle dann nicht vergleichen können? Ob der Hai mit seinen Beiß-Aktionen nur spielen, testen oder "Hallo sagen" will, macht auch keinen Unterschied. 

Meine persönliche Meinung zum Haiangeln allgemein: Wenn das Tier nicht unter Artenschutz steht und es sinnvoll verwertet werden kann, habe ich keine Bedenken darauf zu angeln. Für den großen Weißen trifft beides nicht zu, also werd ich ihn auch künftig in Ruhe lassen. 

PS: Vor vielen Jahren stand in einer deutschen Angelzeitung ein Bericht über den gezielten Fang eines großen Weißen, der irgendwo vor Australien mehrere Surfer getötet bzw. schwer verletzt hatte. Der Artikel stammte vom Fänger und war ganz gut geschrieben. Heutzutage würde sich kaum mehr jemand trauen, so etwas zu veröffentlichen...


----------



## MeRiDiAn

*AW: Weißer Hai*

Noch einige passende Bilder zum Thema .. BILDSCHÖN & imposant !


----------



## Leif

*AW: Weißer Hai*

Heimatland.

Ich find es total krass, wenn die so jagen gehen.
Total verblüffend.


----------



## Chris26071

*AW: Weißer Hai*

Leider finde ich den Artikel nicht mehr aber ich hab mal gelesen das ein paar verueckte in Australien mit 20-30kg sailfish und richtig fette Ruten haie fang. believe it or not!!


----------



## Frank 77

*AW: Weißer Hai*

Naja auch nicht besser wie Heilbutt mit de Fliegenrute zu fangen! believe it or not


----------



## Mr. Boilie

*AW: Weißer Hai*

So ich möchte auch mal etwas zum Thema sagen.
Ein Bekannter von mir war schon öfters in Afrika, Spanien und Portugal Big Game Fischen.
In Afrika hat er mal Leute kennengelernt die haben ihm ein Video gegeben von einem Weißen Hai der in Australien gefangen worden ist. Sie hatten es aber auch bloß bekommen und hatten mit dem Fänger nichts zu tun. Dem Fänger ist aber der offizielle Rekord aberkannt worden. Sie hatten mit lebenden Robben gefischt.


Robert


----------



## tamandua

*AW: Weißer Hai*



Mr. Boilie schrieb:


> Dem Fänger ist aber der offizielle Rekord aberkannt worden. Sie hatten mit lebenden Robben gefischt.
> 
> 
> Robert



Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass solche Praktiken angeprangert gehören: Wie soll denn das gehen?|kopfkrat So eine Robbe ist ja nun kein schwaches Köderfischchen, sondern die macht ordentlich Dampf. Wie war das Tier denn angeködert? Und vor allem, wie hat man verhindert, dass es einfach wegschwimmt? EInen Köferfisch kann man ja kontollieren und ungefähr am Platz halten, aber eine Robbe wird sicher etwas mehr Eigensinn entwickeln.#c


----------



## havkat

*AW: Weißer Hai*

Ein wehrloser Robbenwelpe hat da eher wenig Möglichkeiten. 

Diese Schmierhälse solte man mit Rubby Dubby einpinseln und dann außenbords setzen, aber ohne Käfig.


----------



## Chris26071

*AW: Weißer Hai*

TIERFREUNDE NICHT LESEN

In Asien gibt es leute dir mit lebenden baby Enten angeln fuer giant snakehead angeln. Da wird einfach ein groser haken auf einem fus der ente mit einem gumiband befestigt und die Ente schwimmen lassen. Ein top koeder. wird aber jetzt eher selten verwendet.

die Giant snakeheads koenne sehr gros werden und sind sehr agresiv.

Heilbut auf fliege ist auch nicht schlecht.

MFG Chris


----------



## HD4ever

*AW: Weißer Hai*

mit lebenden Robben ... :v #q

also ich denke das das Hai angeln doch gar nicht sooo schwer sein dürfte... genug Lockmittel ins Wasser kippen und über kurz oder lang erscheinen sie dann bestimmt .... #c
klar ... wenn da tausende Robben rumschwimmen und einige eh gefressen werden kommt es darauf vielleicht nicht so an ... aber find ich trotzdem sch*** ! :r
würd bestimmt auch mit jedem anderen toten Köfi gehen .....


----------



## tamandua

*AW: Weißer Hai*



HD4ever schrieb:


> würd bestimmt auch mit jedem anderen toten Köfi gehen .....



Klar. So minderbemittelte Leute lieben aber leider oftmals das Extravagante, sonst würden sie gar nicht auf den Weißen Hai angeln. Aber wenn schon, denn schon. Zu einem Fang dieser Klasse gehören dann leider wohl auch ganz außergewöhnlcihe Fangumstände, wenn man der Logik dieser Fanatiker folgt. Mit einem popeligen Köfi ist es nicht getan! Da muss schon etwas ganz besonders erlesenes  am Haken zappeln, was sonst niemand  hat. Man will sich schließlich von der Masse der ''einfachen'' Big Gamer abheben.#q|uhoh: Anders kann ich mir solche Taten beim besten Willen nicht erklären.


----------



## Leif

*AW: Weißer Hai*

Hi Leutz!

Ihr kennt doch bestimmt noch den Artikel wo mit lebenden Hunden und Katzen auf haie geangelt worden ist.
Hat schon eine sehr starke Ähnlichkeit, oder?


----------



## brando

*AW: Weißer Hai*

übel...ich bin gerade zufällig auf einen solchen Artikel gestoßen...leider auf norwegisch aber der Hund ist auf Reunion Island in der Nähe Südafrikasgefunden wurden. Fischer sollen streunende Hunde und Katzen hinterm Boot herschleppen um Haie zu fangen. BARBARISCH|krach: |krach:


----------

